# Difference between Ryobi and Makita belt sander.



## MAC_addy (Dec 14, 2015)

Good morning all!

So I'm looking at purchasing a belt sander. I need it to remove quite a bit of material from the front of a drawer face. I was wondering, what's the major difference between the Ryobi line and the Makita line? Other than cost, is there really much a difference between the two?

Thanks!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Other than cost, is there really much a difference between the two?


Yes. Ryobi is cheap for a reason.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Other than cost, is there really much a difference between the two?
> 
> Yes. Ryobi is cheap for a reason.
> 
> ...


Ryobi tools haven't been that bad in my experience. I've had a drill and an impact driver that has never given me a problem and then I decided to upgrade to a Makita set and both the drill and impact broke and had to be sent in for repairs.

Ryobi's weakness in their battery tools, in my opinion have been the batteries. They go bad fast and I've had to replace them quite a bit.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

If that's your only use for a belt sander then buy the cheaper one and go to town. If it dies on you return it within Home Depot's warranty period.

Makita makes good stuff. Ryobi makes good enough stuff.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Are you considering a hand held belt sander or a stationary belt sander? I have had a Ryobi stationary sander and it worked well for a long time. If it is a hand held sander… I have a friend who likes the Makita because it is flat on top and he clamps it to a table up-side-down and moves the wood.


----------



## Bill1974 (Mar 24, 2010)

I just when through the looking for a belt sander search and ended up getting a 4×24 Harbor Freight one. It's beefy and does work well. Dust collection isn't great but I also don't have any other belt sander to compare it too. I chose The HF over the Ryobi because the HF is larger, more powerful, uses 4×24 belts (same as the Ridigid benchtop sander I have), it has a variable speed control and it's a reasonably priced. I think I paid around $60 with a coupon.

Tracking is good on it, the stock belt is holding up well. Use the belt cleaner on it if it loads up, it makes a difference.

On a side note:
In my experience the Ryobi battery (18V) tools all work well and are a great value. I only use their largest battery and they last as long or longer than my Bosch and Milwaukee tools. The original Ni-Cad batteries are crap, the latest High Capacity LITHIUM+ ones are great in my opinion. The smaller lithium are ok but for the cost I go with the largest ones, you can get two for $99 plus tax.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

"I need it to remove quite a bit of material from the front of a drawer face."

Just reread that and wonder if using a paint scraper or stripper might serve you better than buying a tool you only need once.


----------



## Bill1974 (Mar 24, 2010)

If you have a planer I would say that might be your best bet. It will be the quickest.


----------



## PineChopper (May 21, 2012)

I had a few Ryobi tools that were just junk! I haven't bought another one since.
I have a Makita angle grinder that I've been using for 30 years now.
My belt and orbital sanders are both Hitachi. They are also about 30 years old and never given me a problem.


----------



## bob101 (Dec 14, 2008)

I purchased one ryobi tool and I will never buy another!


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

friends don't let friends buy Ryobi junk….....


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I have two Ryobi tools, my first and my last!


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, there is a difference like day and night!!!


----------



## Starfury (Jul 1, 2015)

I have a Ryobi belt sander, needed it for a project. I've had no problems with it and have used it to sand a custom floor to tile transition piece and I've used it clamped in my vise as a stationary sander. I'm not sure buying a more expensive sander would've been worth the money. If it's going to be used on a regular basis in the long run a better quality tool is the way to go.


----------



## josephf (Aug 29, 2012)

had a ryobi and bosch years back . the difference may only be in how you use it . the ryobi at that time had a plastic gear that we would break .but it was being used hard . deck jobs and hussle mentality . not cabinet work . i agree with the poster who said get the ryobi if thats all you will use it for .if you really think you will use it a lot you maybe in the market for a big 6" orbital .like festools rotex . seems to of replaced most everything i once used a belt sander for .


----------

